# Gollum fans...Ugh



## Taran (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm sorry, but i think it tales a reeely twisted person to be a gollum fan (no offence) what do y'all think?


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 2, 2002)

Take cover Taran, the answers will be coming in soon enough. 

Welcome to the forum anyway.
I'm sure you understand that it was Gollum who eventually saved ME and that this creatured had suffered immensely just because he happened to be at the wrong place at the wrong time. I guess it takes a Ringbearer to feel truly pityfull.

(oh and watch the spelling, it took me two reads to get the point of your post. I'm no native in English, so it's hard enough allready)


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 2, 2002)

Reeely twisted person? Well, I'm sooo sorry! I'll be sure to stay out of your way! Don't want to offend this super nooormal person who is toootally craaazy since he doesn't like Gollum! What's your problem with the Gollum fans? What have we done to you? Argh! Ummm...I mean, I don't think so. Thanks DGoeij! Hey! Everybody! This guy doesn't speak English! He speaks Dutch! The greatest language on Earth! Lord of the Rings is translated to He Who Is Under The Spell Of The Ring! Isn't that sooo cool? The book is named after Gollum! Yay Dutch!


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Lord of the Rings is translated to He Who Is Under The Spell Of The Ring! Isn't that sooo cool? The book is named after Gollum! Yay Dutch!  *



Close, but Under The Spell Of The Ring would be closer. But then it would be less close to Gollum. And I speak enough english to see the sarcasm in your post too.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 2, 2002)

Yay sarcasm! My title for it is much better.


----------



## Khamul (Apr 2, 2002)

JOIN THE RABID BATS!! We have free playstation 2's and a an x-box if you join. Come now to the Anti-Gollum club!!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Apr 2, 2002)

hahaha... 

v.brave Taran and welcome. Gollum is a brilliant creation and one of my favourite characters. So looking forward to see him in TTT after that trailer 'and we wantss it'. But he does stink.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 2, 2002)

Argh! Evil Gollumite! Don't listen to him!


----------



## Taran (Apr 2, 2002)

hey, sorry! i really didnt want to offend anyone! I know - gollum lived a very sad life and all - but that doesn't mean he's not evil. the ring made him what he is - but it was his own fault for murdering his cousin or whatever to get it. yes, i pity gollum, but he's still so pathetic and he betrayed sam and frodo to shelob, remember? i look forward to seeing him in TTT too! i'm sorry i came across the wrong way! forgive me, all of you. thanx


----------



## fantasydude (Apr 2, 2002)

i tell ya i cant wait for the TT where we all get to see gollum in action. gollum rules! hes my favorite, yes he made a few mistakes, but really without him sauron would have defeated ME. gollum has some endearing qualities like his speech impediment, and those big beautiful eyes! yay gollum the real hero of ME!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 2, 2002)

Yay fantasydude! Come to the Gollum Fan Club! Hey! Taran! Not mad. Just love defending Gollum. Also, he wouldn't have betrayed them to Shelob if Sam wasn't evil! He was going to lead them through before that happened!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 3, 2002)

Golum is both a tragic and evil character, but neither feature makes him bad. He's a very interesting and conflicted character, which makes the book very intriguing to read. Although he is evil, I don't think a truly evil person could have destroyed the Ring; even by accident. Unless Tolkien wanted to be sarcastic.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 3, 2002)

Yay, Pontifex! Maybe I should run around looking for Gollum Fans more often!


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 4, 2002)

Yay, one more yay and I'm going to scream. You're developing the same kind of talk as your hero, only you use 'Yay' instead of 'gollum'.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 4, 2002)

Yay, me! Have you noticed that I have started a trend? Many people around here say yay now. Did anyone notice if they did it before?


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 4, 2002)

No yay.... erm way. Argh, stop it.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 4, 2002)

LOL! The King of the one-liners strikes again!


----------



## Taran (Apr 4, 2002)

so would that make you Prince of the One-liners? 
Y'all, plaese don't get me wrong - Gollum is one of (if not the most) fascinating characters! His inner conflict about the Ring was just so fascinating. And I felt so sorry for him throughout. Some of Tolkien's best diolouges were involving Gollum (some were entirely carried on by Gollum alone) Hope y'all post. Cheerio!


----------



## Taran (Apr 4, 2002)

ok, ok, i give up! y'all win!!! i'm officially a semi-gollum-fan! yay precioussss. (that 'yay' is for yaygollum) oh, hes not my favorite - i'm not really a 'fan' per-say. but, he is (and always was) and intriguing character. i didn't say i hated Gollum or whatever, just so y'all understand!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 4, 2002)

Yay Taran! There you go! Everybody has to like Gollum! Or at least feel sorry for him! Now, no more Gollum fans...Ugh threads, okay? Yay the word intriguing! Seems like everybody's favorite word for him!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 4, 2002)

Taran, now you've done it! he'll be gloating that he has another convert to his side of the arguement again tonight!RRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Taran (Apr 4, 2002)

well, hay, he's no Eru! yes, he's evil. But sly and clever. even Faramir praised him on that!


----------



## Taran (Apr 4, 2002)

Oh, sorry, DGoeij!!! I keep forgetting about the spelling thing!!


----------



## Taran (Apr 4, 2002)

oh, and chrysophalax? are you a dragon or anti-dragon?? i get confused!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 4, 2002)

Taran........I forget we have not been formally introduced. I am Chrysopahlax a female dragon of great humor.

And I, am MAGNUS, a male dragon of RPG renown known as the Destroyer.

Pleased to meet you, we're sure.


----------



## Taran (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm so sorry - you're antics left me on the floor laughing so hard I forgot my manners. And I am Taran of Caer Dallben, Assistan Pig-Keeper. If you want to learn more about me then read 'The Prydain Chronicles' by Lloyd Alexander, (he is my personal biographer, btw)
Of course in other circles I am also known as GRAPE-WRAITH.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 4, 2002)

Assistant Pig-Keeper.......Might I have a look at the stock sometime?


----------



## Taran (Apr 4, 2002)

Yes you may (if you read the books!) 
But be warned...one of them is oracular.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 4, 2002)

Just as long as their edible........*YUM*


----------



## Taran (Apr 4, 2002)

oh sure you can have any of 'em EXCEPT Hen Wen!!!
Then you'd have oracular bacon.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 4, 2002)

A new taste sensation perhaps?????


----------



## Taran (Apr 4, 2002)

NO!!!! You'll not make a piggie-sicle out of MY precious baby (not to mention goldmine!)


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taran _
> *Oh, sorry, DGoeij!!! I keep forgetting about the spelling thing!! *



Well thank you, young pig-watcher. 
Anyway, it's just very hard to read in a different language when you also have to watch out where a sentence ends and where names are mentioned. Thanks for trying. 

HA, I never even said yay!....... d'oh!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 5, 2002)

It's alright Dgoeij, I forgive you, this time.......


----------



## Weswise (Apr 5, 2002)

Well gollum tried to kill my favortie carachter (sam) so i dont really like him but he did serve a very important pupose in the history of middle earth.


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 6, 2002)

I'm watched by a dragon, not something to feel particulary pleasant about.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 6, 2002)

The advantage of THAT is, if your the dragon's friend, you have no worries!


----------



## Taran (Apr 6, 2002)

well i hope i have nothing to worry about! i guess Chrys ccan fry any Gollums and Orcs that may attack...


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 6, 2002)

No worries, Taran!


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrysophalax _
> *No worries, Taran! *



Do you happen to refer to the adventures of a certain wizard on a certain continent?

Anyway, I'm glad I can keep on freindly terms with a dragon by just not saying the y-word.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 8, 2002)

*beats the proverbial dead horse*

I think the original point of the post was not anti-gollum, but rather anti-gollum-fan  *dives for cover, fearing a barrage of fish carcasses*


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 8, 2002)

Just as long as you're not beating a dead dragon.......


----------



## Taran (Apr 9, 2002)

I think Chrys can fry the original message, 'sfar as I'm concerned  
Of course, if you _want_ to beat a dead dragon...i mean horse...then by all means!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 9, 2002)

I hope that's just a figure of speech. I can just imagine Cir standing in a huge field, beating a dead, smelly, fly-ridden mare with a massive branch.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 9, 2002)

I saw that, Ciryaher! Argh! May the everlasting hatred of all Gollum Fans plague you to your death! Ummm...I mean, that wasn't nice! You're just trying to make me mad for no good reason!


----------



## syongstar (Apr 9, 2002)

*gollum*

he did help sam and frodo get to mordor,we have all sinned and fallen short of the glory of God,you will be judged as you judge others because as ye sow ye shall reep is a scientific fact.He fell under the spell of the ring and as rarely as Bilbo wore it ,dear Bilbo, did feel the effect.Wise Gandalf did'nt even want to touch the ring once.At www.about.com I read an article that the reason JRR Tolkien wrote these books is that he was a devout Catholic and wanted to write a story of how true christians should be.That is mostly the fellowship but Galadriel only used magic for good even Aragorn had knowledge of magical healing plants.When Jesus said that the way to tell if someone is a christian is that they drink all manner of poisons unharmed and lift up serpents it was symbolic that christians seek wisdom and through knowldege,understanding and wisdom transform.yet the transformation is not control like the ring."whatsoever ye do to the least of my children ye do to me"said Jesus so love Gollum yet seek wisdom,healing,.......


----------

